# Mowing close to edges



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

So those of you that have reel mowers, how in the world do you get so close to the edges? I don't have a Maruyama (yet) and it may be next year before that happens. I've already decided the transport axles are coming off. But I've tried to drive right next to (parallel) the driveway on perimeter passes, etc and it still leaves a 2" strip of uncut grass. In my straight passes, I get as close as I can before I feel like the reel/groomer is going to eat the concrete.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

When I leveled, I made sure the sand was at the same level as the concrete. The grass is cut 1/2" higher than that.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I run 3-4 inches over the driveway. I just have one spot were the driveway slabs are uneven and I need to lift the reel.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I run 3-4 inches over the driveway. I just have one spot were the driveway slabs are uneven and I need to lift the reel.


Parallel to driveway? As in 3-4in of reel is on driveway and rest is cutting grass?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/wPI3moly_CE


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > I run 3-4 inches over the driveway. I just have one spot were the driveway slabs are uneven and I need to lift the reel.
> ...


You can watch Red cut here:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

MedozK said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > Redtenchu said:
> ...


Lol you know I've watched that more than I'd like to acknowledge...I guess I could do that...most of my lawn is above the grade of concrete...I'm still new to greens mower and having reel running on concrete or near edge of grass/concrete makes me cringe. I can just hear an awful sound and see pieces of a reel flying through the air


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

In looking at my lawn again, I don't think I'll be able to get close to edges with reel until I level. Turns out that only like 40% of my lawns grade is above driveway/sidewalk.


----------

